# CPU over temperature error! press f1 to continue!



## PTN (Oct 21, 2010)

I got this message, my CPU fan is running, but when I check the temperature on my PC, it's very hot, 108 C, so I think the CPU fan is still running, but maybe the heatsink doesn't work, should I buy another CPU fan and heatsink to test? Or should I do anything before I go buy this?

here is my hardware parts on my PC:

AMD Phenom X4 9500 Quad-Core 2.2GHZ AM2+ Processor

AMD STANDARD COOLING FAN

Asus M3A78-CM Socket AM2+/ AMD 780V/ Hybrid CrossFireX/ DVI/ DisplayPort/ A&V&GbE/ MATX Motherboard

8GB DDR-2 (4X2GB) 800MHZ PC-6400 (4X2GB) Dual Channel

*Hitachi/WD 500GB 16MB CACHE SATA 7200rpm

SPIRE Dual Fan Cooler for Hard Disk (RECOMMENDED)

(SPECIAL) LG/SAMSUNG 22X DVD-RW DUAL LAYER

nVidia QUADRO FX580 512MB DDR3 DVI/2-DisplayPort PCI-EXP Video Card

REALTEK 6-CHANNEL DIGITAL SOUND ONBOARD

REALTEK 10/100 ETHERNET ONBOARD

APZ TURBO III MID-TOWER ATX CASE

ORION HP585D POWER SUPPLY

Logitech Internet Wired USB Keyboard


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

is this a reading from your bios? i hate to beat the same drum again, and it might not be anything, but your 500 watt antec is short for your system. run the system with the side off and a floor fan blowing in.. i assume that you have cleaned out the case?


----------



## PTN (Oct 21, 2010)

oh sorry, that was the part when I bought my system, I just replace a new power supply, the new power supply is: ORION HP585D, sorry, I'm new here.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

this is hec's budget line, i dont like them. take and post the readings from your bios.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Orion (HEC) PSU's are very low quality.


----------



## PTN (Oct 21, 2010)

can anyone post any help, I need some help, thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you getting the temps readings from the BIOS?

Have you cleaned the dust from the PC?

Remove the heatsink and clean the thermal paste. (from heatsink and CPU)

Re-apply a fresh application.

Applying thermal paste


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove two of the RAM sticks.
Try a better quality PSU.


----------



## PTN (Oct 21, 2010)

makinu1der2 said:


> Are you getting the temps readings from the BIOS?
> 
> Have you cleaned the dust from the PC?
> 
> ...



Can you show me how to read temperature in the BIOS, I don't know how. Other steps I already done, thanks so muchfor helping.


----------



## PTN (Oct 21, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Remove two of the RAM sticks.
> Try a better quality PSU.


I will try remove 2 of the RAM sticks, but I don't have another PSU, this one is the new one. thanks for helping.


----------



## PTN (Oct 21, 2010)

Another question: I try to turn on the PC, the time and clock on the PC is totally wrong, the correct time is 7AM, and it shows 9:35AM, and 03-14-2002. The temperature on the CPU is 110 Cecius(Using Core Temp software on my Windows). After using the PC for 10 minutes, the PC automatic shut down.

is the PC got something to do with "Overclocking" in the BIOS, I'm not sure what is it, I don't know much about PC, please help, thanks.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

first try replacing your cmos battery and setting the bios values back to default.


----------

